# The Rockin' Bi-Plane



## justallan (Dec 2, 2019)

Possibly only one more coat of poly and it's a done deal.
I did one of these a few years ago and gave it to Toys for Tots and started building a couple more, which sat for the last few years. Well, awhile back I got to thinking if I could get one done and raffle it off how many kids I could help out, rather than just one.
Well stupid me, I go to the local hardware store and open my big mouth about them raffling the plane off and 100% of the money would go to Angel Tree (right in the middle of hunting season of course) and the young lady kinda running the place now gladly says that she'll run the raffle for me. My only request to her was that I wanted the money to be spent locally if possible.
This one did end up having a couple flaws in it, but I think it turned out pretty nice.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 18 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## B Rogers (Dec 2, 2019)

Nice job. Great cause as well.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## DKMD (Dec 2, 2019)

That’s awesome, Allan! The finished product looks great, and the fact that it’ll help a kid somewhere makes it even better.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 2, 2019)

Very nice- Great idea- and Thanks for kids you are helping!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 2, 2019)

Kudos to you sir. Thats money well spent.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 3, 2019)

Needs to be more people in the world like you!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## justallan (Dec 3, 2019)

Thanks for all of the kind words.
I do this or spend a little money every year to help out a kid or two, mainly because I was in that spot growing up. I actually think it bothers me more now than it did then.
I just put the final coat of poly on and will post pics of it all finished and purdy possibly tonight. Actually, I think I'll wait until I drop it off at the hardware store where the lighting is better.
You all have a great day.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Sincere 4


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 3, 2019)

Nice work Allan! God bless ya......

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JR Parks (Dec 3, 2019)

Allan,
I can't say it any better than Barry Nice work and truly God bless you. Jim

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 3, 2019)

Great example for the rest of us! Great cause! Congrats for setting the bar higher! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan (Dec 4, 2019)

Here's the final project after I delivered it to the hardware store. I've already seen pictures from someone else on FB and they now have it up on a table wearing a Christmas hat and WIN ME signs on it. They made it look pretty nice.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## CWS (Dec 4, 2019)

Always feels good to give to a good cause and it is something you made with love. AWESOME!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## justallan (Dec 18, 2019)

Well I'm happy with what it brought in, but kind of surprised that it didn't do a lot better. They made $223 on it, so it was well worth the work that I put into it and the entire $17-18 invested.
I figure that it was a win win situation, considering that I generally spend $50 for a present or two. It got me some great advertising to boot. I have orders for a fire truck, a tractor and two bi-planes with more folks asking about it.
Although it was great advertising and helped feed my ego, the best part is knowing that a few kids will have a little bit better of a Christmas this year.
Merry Christmas guys and thanks for being here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 18, 2019)

Great job Allan. Kudos to you.
Pics of the new projects man, post em up when it happens. I love looking in on your projects.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan (Dec 18, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Great job Allan. Kudos to you.
> Pics of the new projects man, post em up when it happens. I love looking in on your projects.



I've told everyone that when winter hits I'll start playing inside and getting these done.
Right now I'm trying to dig up all of the parts I need to build a plasma table. I'm pretty sure that I can build a 4x8 table for less than a grand that's up and running. We'll see how that works out. LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------

